# 2x2 Dino Cube



## Kevin S (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi! I'm new to modding as said in the last thread I posted, but does somebody want to help me make a 2x2 Dino Cube? I have seen a 3x3 Dino Cube, but the look of a 2x2, if I'm correct, looks crazy cool! I only need help with making the mechanism, especially the core. I don't even know that this puzzle is possible, but no matter what, let's give it a try! I'd prefer if you PMed me, but you can reply on this too with your email. The reason I want you to PM me is only for security. My local library has a 3D printer, so you wouldn't have to print it for me. I am a noob, so I would love help. Thanks!

-Kevin


----------

